# Website Construction



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Have any of you guys built your own website?

I have had the same website for years, however recently google has been telling me it's not mobile friendly.

Bit the bullet Saturday, after 5 days work I now have a new website Kentucky Walking Stick

New website means starting over with google placement.

I would appreciate any suggestions or comments.

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Randy, I can't be of much help, But for what it is worth a number of my friends who have encourage me to build a site for my carvings have recommended "Go Daddy" Where they have their sites. I think what you have done looks good.


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I really didn't know which service to use, but Shopify seems to be working out for me.


----------

